# Fake Casio G-Shock



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

One of the easier ones to spot, reported..................

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-Shock-GW8900A-Watch-/261343413717?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item3cd94805d5


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Why make the effort of faking a watch that sells for less than a ton?

Doesn't make sense to me


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

One of the most faked watches in the world is the Casio f91w , probably the cheapest decent brand watch you can buy, it's all about volume not value,

original left, fake right


----------



## craighughes1084 (May 17, 2012)

It's impossible to tell the difference. I'd love to buy either a omega speedmaster or a breitling superocean heritage but I'm paranoid about fakes. It's so hard to tell without seeing the watch in the flesh


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

After spending a fair bit of time on eBay searching for Casio G-Shocks it's astonishing just how many fakes there are for sale on there, frightening.

Here's the latest one..................

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/White-G-Shock-Watch-/171201613174?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item27dc694d76

He's got 6 brand new ones for sale, no mention of a box or tags, and it looks all wrong compared to the real McCoy......................


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah. Note how he doesn't mention Casio ......


----------



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Never would have known the casios were faked! Obviously they will be of lesser quality but would they still be water proof, chrono work etc?


----------



## Firebox (Oct 26, 2013)

strange i never heard of fake Casio, i have two most for work , never let me down, but no suprise i guess these days !!


----------



## tiff_lee (Nov 21, 2013)

Before I got into the world of G-Shocks I would of laughed at the concept of a fake Casio as I associated then with cheap watches and no profit to be made, a bit like the pair of fake Hi-Tec silvershadows I have who in their right mind would make fakes of them!?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

One wonders how many companies have farmed out production to "cheaper" countries, only to find out fake versions of their products appear from those countries weeks later - and not just watches either?


----------



## tiff_lee (Nov 21, 2013)

Fair point, with a lot of stuff made in China and a lot of stuff ripped off in China you only have to look on alibaba.com to find cheaper equivalents of all sorts.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

It's all a question of volume. If they can make a million of those in the far east for peanuts and crooks all over the world buy them for Â£15 each by the box load and flog them as the genuine article then it's well worth faking something that is only worth Â£100 genuine from Casio.

They're not going to sell a million Rolex copies for Â£500 each because 95% of the population would never dream of spending that much on a watch in the first place.

A lot of people on eBay will buy them thinking that they're getting a bargain and forgetting to look closely to see that they're poor quality knock-offs.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Here are the 3 latest crackers..................

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CASIO-G-SHOCK-DIVERS-WATCH-LARGE-HEAD-/251420381908?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item3a89d292d4

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CASIO-G-SHOCK-DIVERS-WATCH-LARGE-HEAD-/251420381057?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item3a89d28f81

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CASIO-G-SHOCK-DIVERS-WATCH-LARGE-HEAD-/251420349445?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item3a89d21405


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

craighughes1084 said:


> It's impossible to tell the difference. I'd love to buy either a omega speedmaster or a breitling superocean heritage but I'm paranoid about fakes. It's so hard to tell without seeing the watch in the flesh


It's about research and learning as much as you can about your intended watch. To be honest the fakes of Omega Speedmasters are about the easiest to spot, far easier than some Rolex models that's for sure...... Knowledge is power ! ...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow, i learned something today, fake Casio's....... who'd have thought it............


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

And today's counterfeit is...................

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-G-Shock-Watch-/321472321963?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item4ad93e59ab


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Must confess that i bought a bulk purchase (4 off) G-shocks a couple of years ago at price that seemed too goo to be true. And it was - they were fakes. But oh boy - they were not easy to spot. Even when compared with the real deal they were frightening close.

But i also hear the there are Primark fake clothes appearing in the less scrupulous areas of the World.


----------

